# Are any pre workout drinks worth trying?



## Madmax123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Never tried pre workout drinks as I gear my food around training ,but recently listened to a podcast off a nutritional guy suggesting arginine & cutraline to give a good pump to help damage muscle tissue and in turn help with people aiming to gain size. I know good form and hard work are the main aims off a set but I am curious would there be benefits to be had by including a pre drink into my diet.?


----------



## davesurf20 (Oct 13, 2012)

I haven't tried many but I love strawberry Craze. Keeps me going for ages!


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Hemo rage black ultra-concentrated is mental!!


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

I do love a bit of NO-xplode before a workout. Could all be a placebo, but the stimulant effect gets me up and ready for my workout.

I get a good pump from NO-xplode and great vascularity, others I have tried haven't been as effective in this respect.

Theres probably an incremental benefit to using them but don't expect any miracles from their use.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

There all worth trying but I've never found the need to use one. I have see that jack3d has good reviews.

Can i just point out that if you post in the correct section you will find you'll get a better response to your thread. Your thread is about supplements not natural bodybuilding


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

I usually use Jack3d and it works well. I've just ordered Gaspari SuperDrive, see what it's like.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Razor 8 blast powder! Best ive used out of jack3d, craze, assault, noxipro, noxplode mate


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

craze ftw!!!


----------



## davesurf20 (Oct 13, 2012)

That PES Enhanced is supposed to be pretty good. Might give that a whirl next


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

Never tried one as I think its another gimmick to make more money and they are expensive................try a redbull/coffee before a workout and the caffeine is enough to get you through a good workout! or snort a few lines of pro-plus or if you have enough money, then some nice Flake will do


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Strong black coffee and i am good to go.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Tesco own energy drink.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Strong black coffee and i am good to go.


This. A double espresso and I'm g2g


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

You don't miss what you've never had.

forget about them imo, **** feeling like you need to rely on a shake to have a good workout.


----------



## williams1310 (Aug 27, 2013)

Last workout I did before having to take time off for surgery I mixed a Super Anabolic Workout from Trec-Nutrition with A Kaffeine Kick from Peak body. It made the muscles in my face tingle and I got a really good workout from it hitting my best deadlift and my doing a few more reps for each other exercise. Cost me £4 though which is pretty expensive just for a pre-workout boost but doing that every so often I can see being good, if not for the body at least for the ego. The SAW itself I used for about a month and felt I was getting more from my workouts than before. Having said that a monster bowl of porridge and peanut butter hour before workout does a grand job for me too. I cant get a good session unless I've had a belly full of food so the oats n peanut butter works for me


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Rocket Fuel coffee. OMG it is AWESOME :bounce:


----------

